# Epic Games: Apple veröffentlicht E-Mail-Austausch mit Tim Sweeney



## Darkmoon76 (23. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Epic Games: Apple veröffentlicht E-Mail-Austausch mit Tim Sweeney* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Epic Games: Apple veröffentlicht E-Mail-Austausch mit Tim Sweeney*


----------



## Tomrok (23. August 2020)

Goliath vs Goliath - Wer wird am Ende der siegreiche David sein?!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (23. August 2020)

Tomrok schrieb:


> Goliath vs Goliath - Wer wird am Ende der siegreiche David sein?!



Einer der Goliaths hat sich aber heftig Steroide gespritzt, wenn ich mal auf den Wert beider Unternehmen so schaue. 
Ich tippe mal auf Apple, Google hängt ja auch noch mit dran - ist also eher ein Tag-Team gegen einen.
Apple wurde bisher eher kaum bis gar nicht von der FTC unter die Lupe genommen, ich denke nicht das sich daran etwas ändert.
Entsprechend wird die Rechtssprechung in den USA auch ausfallen, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Vordack (23. August 2020)

Ui, *Popcornbestell*, eine weitere Schlammschlacht, diesmal von den ganz Großen. Hier darf geblutet, verätzt, gemeuchelt, erdrosselt und gehängt werden. Geld ist ja genügend vorhanden.

Ich hoffe nur das Epic gewinnt und meinem Hassverein einen reinwürgt. Aber daß ist meine, stark beeinflusste Meinung


----------



## MichaelG (23. August 2020)

Und ich mag Epic nicht und hoffe Apple gewinnt. Denn ich wiederum finde Apple sympathisch. Wenn die Firma unter Jobs auch noch besser gewesen ist. Cook zehrt nur vom Image was Jobs aufgebaut hat.


----------



## JohnGee (23. August 2020)

Mir geht der Sch... am Arsch vorbei. 

Aber Emails darf man jetzt öffentlich machen, egal von wem, egal welche Sache, egal in welchen Verhältnis?

Ist mir neu. Aber geil


----------



## 1xok (23. August 2020)

Epic beklagt Monopole unterstützt aber weder Linux noch ein freies Smartphone OS. Selbst wenn Apple und Google ihre Preise auf 12% reduzieren ändert das nichts an ihrer Vormachtstellung. Und Epic tut rein gar nichts dagegen, ganz im Gegenteil: Sie portieren nicht nur keine Spiele auf andere Plattformen, sondern stampfen bereits seit Jahren bestehende Portierungen sogar noch ein (Rocket League). Und dann gibt es noch Microsoft, Sony und Nintendo, die mit ihren Konsolen genau das gleiche machen wie Apple mit seinen Smartphones. Aber die werden nicht verklagt. Logik?

Die Suppe die Epic kocht ist verdammt dünn. Was wollen die eigentlich?

Der Witz ist ja: Würde Epic auf iOS einfach mehr Geld verlangen oder Fortnite dort schlicht verkaufen, würden das die meisten Apple-User wahrscheinlich sogar mitmachen. Aber stattdessen drängt Epic jetzt auf Zwangsbeglückung der Apple-User durch ein Gericht. Apple soll bitte zum Discounter werden wo alles schön billig oder am besten gleich umsonst ist. So kennen wir Apple ja auch seit Jahren und dafür lieben es seine Nutzer.


----------



## BxBender (23. August 2020)

JohnGee schrieb:


> Mir geht der Sch... am Arsch vorbei.
> 
> Aber Emails darf man jetzt öffentlich machen, egal von wem, egal welche Sache, egal in welchen Verhältnis?
> 
> Ist mir neu. Aber geil



Also wenn das ein geschäftliches Schreiben war, ist das eine Preisgabe von Betriebsinterna und DSGVO hin oder her überall eine Straffälligkeit.
Das habe ich ja noch nie erlebt, dass jemand interne Dokumente ohne rechtliche Grundlage so rausrückt.
Ich würde die auf eine 7stellige Summe direkt in Amerika verklagen.
Das ist doch normalerweise in den AGB eingetragen, dass das nicht erlaubt ist.
Bei unseren Kunden steht das sogar auf den Zeichnungsdokumenten drauf, dass wir die nicht ohne Absprache Dritten geben dürfen.
Meiner Meinung nach würde ich so oder so nur übver eine ganze Riege an Anwälten mit so einem Unternehmen kommunizieren wollen.
Briefe untereinander verschicken und dann öffentlich preisgeben ist unterstes Garagenfirma-Niveau.
Ich würde übrigens neben der Klage auch noch alle HAndelsbezihungen mit so einer Firma postwendend beenden und alle Verträge kündigen.
Wer weiß, was die sonst noch für Dinge nebenher so treiben?
Da Pfeife ich lieber auf das bischen Geld und baue meine Handelsbeziehungen mit den anderen Handelspartnern besser aus, um das wieder zu kompensieren.
Zum Glück bin ich (oder war ich)  in keiner Handelsbeziehung zu Apple.
Die stehen bei mir jetzt midnestens schon das zweite Mal auf der Blacklist der Firmen, wo ich niemals einkaufen werde.
Apple ist so oder so der Verlierer.
Die könenn sich nun nur dazu entscheidnen, klein beizugeben, oder aber alles zu verlieren. Ende der Geschichte.
Kein EPIC und Unreal Engine, dann gehen auch Einnahmen durch andere Entwickler weg, die dann auch weggehen.
Also wird der Shop kleiner, die Einnahmen sinken.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. August 2020)

JohnGee schrieb:


> Aber Emails darf man jetzt öffentlich machen, egal von wem, egal welche Sache, egal in welchen Verhältnis?



Es handelt sich in diesem Fall um beim Gericht vorgelegte Beweismittel.
Und da Gerichtsverfahren in vielen Rechtsstaaten in der Regel öffentlich sind, sind auch die ans Gericht übergebenen Beweise öffentlich zugänglich.


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2020)

bisserl merkwürdig, dass apple ohne (stand jetzt) ersichtliche not ein solches eigentor schießt.


----------



## Batze (23. August 2020)

1xok schrieb:


> Epic beklagt Monopole unterstützt aber weder Linux noch ein freies Smartphone OS.


Ach und was ist mit der Unreal Engine die Linux sogar recht gut unterstützt. Sogar Vulkan Support ist mit implementiert.


----------



## 1xok (23. August 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ach und was ist mit der Unreal Engine die Linux sogar recht gut unterstützt. Sogar Vulkan Support ist mit implementiert.



Darum geht es bei der Auseinadersetzung aber nicht. Es geht um Fortnite und den Epic-Game-Store. Nur das wird das Gericht interessieren.


----------



## Loosa (23. August 2020)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Epic Games: Apple veröffentlicht E-Mail-Austausch mit Tim Sweeney* gefragt.



Im Artikel ist ein bisschen was durcheinander gekommen.

Das ursprüngliche _Statement_ von Apple gefiel Sweeney nicht, weil der Part mit den "anderen Entwicklern" da keine Erwähnung fand. Damit klang es, als wollte Epic so einen Deal nur für sich.
Gegen die veröffentlichten Mails hat er nichts. Ihr schreibt ja selber, dass Sweeney seine Mail auf Twitter veröffentlichte. Und eben auch auf die Gerichtsdokumente verwies wo das gleiche zu lesen ist.


----------



## USA911 (24. August 2020)

Das lächerlichste an der Geschichte ist, das das Opfer selbst an Praktiken festhällt, die nur ihrem Geschäft zuträglich ist. Warum würde sonst Epic den nächsten Exclusiv-Vertriebsdeal für ein  Jahr bekannt geben! (Hitman)
Wären  sie das arme Opfer, das  ja nur das gute möchte, würden  sie einem offenen  Vertrieb des Spieles nicht im Wege stehen!
Das altbekannte Spiel: Kann ich nicht von alleine meine wirtschaftliche Vorherschaft sichern und die anderen Mitbewerber durch Qualität und Innovation überbieten, dann muss es dreckig werden, reicht das nicht, dann kommt die inzwischen etablierte Opferkarte! Und das zu lasten der eigentlichen Opfer! (Hier die Kunden!)
Erkennbar ist nur, das wir uns  in allen Bereichen wieder zurück entwickeln und kein Spiel (der Unternehmen) dreckig genug sein kann!


----------



## Batze (24. August 2020)

1xok schrieb:


> Darum geht es bei der Auseinadersetzung aber nicht. Es geht um Fortnite und den Epic-Game-Store. Nur das wird das Gericht interessieren.



Also nicht ich, sondern du hast mal wieder Linux ins Spiel reingebracht. Dreh jetzt also die Sache bitte nicht um.


----------



## Worrel (24. August 2020)

Ok, also will TS nicht, daß Apple 30% der Einnahmen bekommt.
Was denn dann? 20%? 5%? 
Oder sollen Apple die ganzen Kosten für die Bereitstellung von Inhalten als Download, Aufspielen von Updates der Programme und der Apple Infrastruktur und Support einfach mal aus der freien Luft herzaubern?


----------



## schokoeis (24. August 2020)

USA911 schrieb:


> Das lächerlichste an der Geschichte ist, das das Opfer selbst an Praktiken festhällt, die nur ihrem Geschäft zuträglich ist. Warum würde sonst Epic den nächsten Exclusiv-Vertriebsdeal für ein  Jahr bekannt geben! (Hitman)
> Wären  sie das arme Opfer, das  ja nur das gute möchte, würden  sie einem offenen  Vertrieb des Spieles nicht im Wege stehen!
> Das altbekannte Spiel: Kann ich nicht von alleine meine wirtschaftliche Vorherschaft sichern und die anderen Mitbewerber durch Qualität und Innovation überbieten, dann muss es dreckig werden, reicht das nicht, dann kommt die inzwischen etablierte Opferkarte! Und das zu lasten der eigentlichen Opfer! (Hier die Kunden!)
> Erkennbar ist nur, das wir uns  in allen Bereichen wieder zurück entwickeln und kein Spiel (der Unternehmen) dreckig genug sein kann!



Nur leider erkennen das die meisten Fortnite-Kids nicht und die feiern Epic dann auch noch für diese Heuchelei.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. August 2020)

Eines muss man Klein-Timmy ja lassen: Epic weiß, wie man sich zu vermarkten hat. Es ist zumindest gute PR für Epic, egal wie der Rechtsstreit ausgeht. Als "Heilsbringer und Kämpfer der Freiheit" haben sie sich ja spätestens mit ihrem Werbeclip gut vermarktet.


----------



## Loosa (24. August 2020)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Nur leider erkennen das die meisten Fortnite-Kids nicht und die feiern Epic dann auch noch für diese Heuchelei.



Ich spiele auch Fortnite. 
Die Welt ist nicht Schwarzweiß. Genauso wenig wie diese Klage oder die beteiligten Firmen. 

Als Heilsbringer und weißer Ritter wird Epic komischerweise immer nur von Kritikern der Firma berufen. Sie selbst sagen einfach, sie wollen mehr Konkurrenz und einen faireren Markt.


----------



## AlBundyFan (24. August 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es handelt sich in diesem Fall um beim Gericht vorgelegte Beweismittel.
> Und da Gerichtsverfahren in vielen Rechtsstaaten in der Regel öffentlich sind, sind auch die ans Gericht übergebenen Beweise öffentlich zugänglich.




davon hätte ich noch nichts bemerkt, daß sämtliche beweismittel in verfahren öffentlich zugänglich sind....dann zeige mir das mal bei diversen anklagen von poltikern.
wo findest du denn eine staatliche datenbank in der alle verfahren inklusiver aller von beiden parteien vorgebrachten beweismittel einsichtbar sind.

denn wenn alles veröffentlich wird müßte es dazu ja ein vom staat betriebenes portal geben - ich weiß nichts davon.


----------



## Loosa (24. August 2020)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> davon hätte ich noch nichts bemerkt, daß sämtliche beweismittel in verfahren öffentlich zugänglich sind....dann zeige mir das mal bei diversen anklagen von poltikern.



Nixon vs Warner Communications?
Mit Watergate wurde höchstrichterlich bestätigt, "public trial details are matters of public record" (bei Nixon dann allerdings mit Ausnahme der Tonbänder).
Da kann jeder zum Gericht gehen und Unterlagen einsehen und kopieren, beziehungsweise landet das jetzt oft sofort online.

Zum Beispiel die staatliche Seite: PACER - Public Access to Court Electronic Records
Oder zum aktuellen Fall: Court Listener - Epic Games, Inc. v. Apple Inc., mit mittlerweile schon über 40 einsehbaren Unterlagen, inklusive Anhänge.

Die Emails sind Teil der Gerichtsunterlagen und die sind in Amerika meist öffentlich. Das mag hier anders sein, aber Matthias schrieb ja, "in vielen Rechtsstaaten in der Regel".


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. August 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nixon vs Warner Communications?
> Mit Watergate wurde höchstrichterlich bestätigt, "public trial details are matters of public record" (bei Nixon dann allerdings mit Ausnahme der Tonbänder).
> Da kann jeder zum Gericht gehen und Unterlagen einsehen und kopieren, beziehungsweise landet das jetzt oft sofort online.
> 
> ...



Richtig.
Wie das mit den Beweisen in Deutschland geregelt ist, weiß ich nicht ganz genau.
Aber die Prozesse sind auch hier in der Regel öffentlich.


----------



## Malifurion (24. August 2020)

Ich kann verstehen, dass die 30% enorm sind, vor allem für kleinere Entwickler. Vor allem dann, wenn Amazon nen extra 15% Deal bekommt und alle anderen nicht. Warum kann das Geschäftsmodell nicht so wie bei vielen Indie Linzenzen aus dem Softwarebereich laufen? Je weniger Einkommen eine Firma mit dem Store erziehlt, je niedriger ist der Abgabe-Abschlag. Je höher der Gewinn, desto höher ist der Revenue Cut und entsprechend bei 30% maximiert. Wenn bei so einem System die großen Firmen immer noch weinen, dann sind sie wirklich nur geldgierig. So ein System würden zumindest kleinere Entwickler unterstützen.


----------



## schokoeis (24. August 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch Fortnite.
> Die Welt ist nicht Schwarzweiß. Genauso wenig wie diese Klage oder die beteiligten Firmen.
> 
> Als Heilsbringer und weißer Ritter wird Epic komischerweise immer nur von Kritikern der Firma berufen. Sie selbst sagen einfach, sie wollen mehr Konkurrenz und einen faireren Markt.



Tja man ist halt manchmal etwas voreilig mit den Klischees 

Ändert aber nix an der Tatsache das sich Epic als "Befreier" der geknechteten aufspielt, am PC aber die Community mit ihren Exclusivdeals spaltet. Das mit ihrem Store können sie gern machen, juckt mich eigentlich nicht aber sie sollen dann halt auch solche Heucheleien sein lassen... . Und bei dem 1984-Video hab ich mich gefragt obs auch ne Nummer kleiner geht


----------



## Bonkic (24. August 2020)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen, dass die 30% enorm sind, vor allem für kleinere Entwickler. Vor allem dann, wenn Amazon nen extra 15% Deal bekommt und alle anderen nicht. Warum kann das Geschäftsmodell nicht so wie bei vielen Indie Linzenzen aus dem Softwarebereich laufen? Je weniger Einkommen eine Firma mit dem Store erziehlt, je niedriger ist der Abgabe-Abschlag. Je höher der Gewinn, desto höher ist der Revenue Cut und entsprechend bei 30% maximiert. Wenn bei so einem System die großen Firmen immer noch weinen, dann sind sie wirklich nur geldgierig. So ein System würden zumindest kleinere Entwickler unterstützen.



die sache ist ein wenig komplizierter. 
zunächst einmal erhält apple seinen cut in aller regel nur durch den verkauf von virtuellen gütern. physische güter und wohl auch dienstleistungen (lieferande, uber etc.) sind davon, so weit man / ich weiß, generell ausgeschlossen. wer also bspw über die amazon app einen gegenstand kauft, bezahlt direkt bei amazon. apple sieht davon keinen cent (höchstwahrscheinlich). ist ja auch logisch; wer würde denn bei ner glotze oder ähnlichem einen 30%igen aufschlag zahlen? - beim abschluss von prime abos in der app, bezahlbar via apple pay, erhält apple - angeblich - die vollen 30% im ersten jahr und die hälfte ab dem 2. jahr. das war ua bei spotify und anderen streaming-abo-services genauso. allerdings bietet spotify die option eines vertragsschlusses innerhalb der app inzwischen überhaupt nicht mehr an (amazon prime müsste im app store demnach eigentlich teurer sein, weiß ich aber nicht). und es geht noch weiter: prime-abonnenten und offenbar nur die haben die möglichkeit filme, serien etc. in der app käuflich zu erwerben, zahlbar allerdings nur via amazon pay, wovon apple ebenfalls keinen cent sieht (wiederum höchstwahrscheinlich). 

ohne anspruch auf vollständigkeit und 100%ige richtigkeit. die sache ist wie gesagt kompliziert und vieles davon halt auch nicht öffentlich einsehbar.


----------



## EDGamingTV (24. August 2020)

Epic und Apple, beide Pfui!


----------



## Limerick (24. August 2020)

Na und? Ist ja nur Apple.


----------



## Cobar (24. August 2020)

> hätten die Verbraucher die Möglichkeit, weniger für digitale Produkte zu bezahlen, und die Entwickler würden mehr an ihren Verkäufen verdienen


1. nein
2. ja

Dass sie niedrigere Preise für Verbraucher erreichen wollen, indem die Entwickler weniger Abgaben an den Store geben müssen, das war doch auch schon das Argument beim EGS damals.
Davon sieht man heute noch immer nichts, dass sich die Preise da irgendwie verändert hätten für die Verbraucher.
Die zahlen weiterhin den gewohnten Vollpreis, haben dann nur eventuell etwas davon, dass sie weniger Abgaben im EGS zahlen.
Für den Endkunden ist damit also absolut keine Besserung eingetreten, wie sie angekündigt wurde.
Jetzt wieder so eine Masche abzuziehen, ist schon irgendwie witzig.
Dann können sie den Mobile Nutzern auch gleich nochmal erklären, dass sie das ja natürlich alles nur für sie machen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. August 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Dass sie niedrigere Preise für Verbraucher erreichen wollen, indem die Entwickler weniger Abgaben an den Store geben müssen, das war doch auch schon das Argument beim EGS damals.
> Davon sieht man heute noch immer nichts, dass sich die Preise da irgendwie verändert hätten für die Verbraucher.



In der kurzen Zeit, wo Epic Fortnite mit eigenem Zahlsystem (vorbei an Apple) angeboten hatte, waren die Packs im Schnitt 2 Dollar billiger, als wenn man sie direkt über Apple gekauft hätte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobar (24. August 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In der kurzen Zeit, wo Epic Fortnite mit eigenem Zahlsystem (vorbei an Apple) angeboten hatte, waren die Packs im Schnitt 2 Dollar billiger, als wenn man sie direkt über Apple gekauft hätte.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist mir klar, allerdings war mein Kommentar zunächst einmal auf den PC Bereich bezogen, wo die Preise schon seit Jahren die ganz gewohnten Höhen haben und nichts kam von wegen "wir geben weniger Gebühren an die Spieler weiter".
Allerdings auch im Mobile Bereich glaube ich nicht, dass die Preise da tatsächlich niedriger wären und dieser Unterschied war mMn rein dazu da, um richtig auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.
Die Bezeichnung "discount price" sehe ich da als Bestätigung, sonst hätte man auch den niedrigeren Preis als "regular price" nehmen können und den höheren negativ benennen können.
Von Dauer wäre dieser Preis garatiert nicht gewesen. Warum sollten sie auch? Die Leute kaufen den Kram ja trotzdem, von daher will Epic die Gebühren an Apple verringern und dann wieder seinen alten Preis dafür scheffeln, nur bekommen sie dann selbst mehr davon. Wenn sie das nicht so amchen würden, wären sie noch dümmer als ich sie ohnehin schon einschätze.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. August 2020)

Cobar schrieb:


> Allerdings auch im Mobile Bereich glaube ich nicht, dass die Preise da tatsächlich niedriger wären und dieser Unterschied war mMn rein dazu da, um richtig auf sich aufmerksam zu machen.
> Von Dauer wäre dieser Preis garatiert nicht gewesen. Warum sollten sie auch? Die Leute kaufen den Kram ja trotzdem, von daher will Epic die Gebühren an Apple verringern und dann wieder seinen alten Preis dafür scheffeln, nur bekommen sie dann selbst mehr davon. Wenn sie das nicht so amchen würden, wären sie noch dümmer als ich sie ohnehin schon einschätze.



7,99 € scheint aber der normale Preis für 1.000 V-Bucks in allen anderen Stores zu sein: 
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/p/fortnite-1000-v-bucks/c0f5ht9nv86p
https://store.playstation.com/de-de/product/EP1464-CUSA07669_00-MTX01K0000000000
Scheint also durchaus die hohe Zwangsabgabe für den höheren Preis zu sorgen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. August 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Oder sollen Apple die ganzen Kosten für die Bereitstellung von Inhalten als Download, Aufspielen von Updates der Programme und der Apple Infrastruktur und Support einfach mal aus der freien Luft herzaubern?


Welche "sagenhafte Kosten der Infrastruktur für Server und Rückhalt von Daten bei Downloads und aufspielen von Updates" für VCards siehst du da ?

Ich bekomme da jedenfalls die 30% "Gewinnbeteidigung" bei aller Liebe nicht im Ansatz zusammenphantasiert.


----------



## Worrel (24. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Welche "sagenhafte Kosten der Infrastruktur für Server und Rückhalt von Daten bei Downloads und aufspielen von Updates" für VCards siehst du da ?
> 
> Ich bekomme da jedenfalls die 30% "Gewinnbeteidigung" bei aller Liebe nicht im Ansatz zusammenphantasiert.


Kontext!

Ich schrob:


> Ok, also will TS nicht, daß Apple 30% der Einnahmen bekommt.
> Was denn dann? 20%? 5%?
> Oder sollen Apple die ganzen Kosten für die Bereitstellung von Inhalten als Download, Aufspielen von Updates der Programme und der Apple Infrastruktur und Support einfach mal aus der freien Luft herzaubern?



1. feststellen, daß TS 30 % nicht gufindet.
2. fragen, was TS denn wohl für angemessen hält (denn das steht in der News nicht drin)
3. Beispiele nennen als theoretische Möglichkeiten
4. als 'ultimative' Möglichkeit 0 nennen
5. generelle(!) prozentunabhängige(!) Frage nach der Kostendeckung für über Apple ausgelieferte Drittsoftware


----------



## Wamboland (24. August 2020)

*Und so begann der erste Konzern-Krieg. *

Lasst euch nicht verwirren, das ist alles nur eine PR Maßnahme von CDPR für CP2077!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. August 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kontext!
> 
> Ich schrob:
> 
> ...


Du erwartest doch nicht ernsthaft das Du darauf eine Antwort bekommst ?
Es ist nicht einmal klar das es der ganze EMailverkehr ist, oder hast Du Insiderinfos ? 

Wenn Epic es hinbekommt mit deren Anteile sauber zu wirtschaften, wird ein fairer Satz wohl offensichtlich unterhalb deren Konditionen liegen, da dürften wir uns wohl einig sein, als Wohltäter arbeitet Epic natürlich auch nicht.

Und nochmals:
Wo siehst Du die Rechtfertigung für 30% Gewinnbeteidigung an VCards ?
Denn das ist letztendlich der Kern des Anstoßes !


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Du erwartest doch nicht ernsthaft das Du darauf eine Antwort bekommst ?
> Es ist nicht einmal klar das es der ganze EMailverkehr ist,


und genau deshalb frage ich, ob das irgendwoher auch immer bekannt ist.



> oder hast Du Insiderinfos ?


Wenn ich die Antworten schon hätte, würde ich diese Fragen stellen, weil ...?



> Und nochmals:
> Wo siehst Du die Rechtfertigung für 30% Gewinnbeteidigung an VCards ?


Kann ich nicht beantworten, da ich das nie behauptet habe, daß das in dieser Höhe gerechtfertigt sei.


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2020)

Wamboland schrieb:


> *Und so begann der erste Konzern-Krieg. *


Der erste?


----------



## Wamboland (25. August 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Der erste?



Andere Timeline als CP ... sonst wäre es glaube ich der 4.? ... egal. ^^


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. August 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht beantworten, da ich das nie behauptet habe, daß das in dieser Höhe gerechtfertigt sei.


Deine Schreibweise implizierte aber eine gewisse Verteidigungshaltung a la "sollen sie es denn verschenken ?" 

Ich sehe alleine die Tatsache das der EGS deutlich weniger nimmt als klares Zeichen das die 30% brutal überhöht sind, für besagte Waren mit zweifelhaften Gegenwert und drastisch reduzierten Aufwand (Infrastrukturmäßig) sowieso.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2020)

*Epic Games: Apple veröffentlicht E-Mail-Austausch mit Tim Sweeney*

Du willst jetzt nicht ernsthaft das rudimentäre Shopsystem von Epic bis auf Wunschzettel ohne alles weitere (nicht mal Warenkorbsystem, geschweige denn ähnliches wie Steam Workshop, Greenlight für Indies, Communityfeatures, Bewertungssystem, Tradingcards u.v.a. mit dem umfangreichen System von Steam vergleichen ?

Außerdem scheinen die 30% von Steam durchaus nicht branchenunüblich zu sein. Im Gegenteil. Epic sind hier wohl die einzigen die hier ausscheren.

Und keiner weiß ob Epic mit ihrer Marge überhaupt kostendeckend arbeiten kann oder ob sie im Konkurrenzkampf nicht doch hier drauflegen, weil sie durch Fortnite eine Gelddruckmaschine haben, die ihnen solche Mätzchen erlauben und sie sich daher solche Spielchen aktuell leisten können.


----------



## nevermind85 (25. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt nicht ernsthaft das rudimentäre Shopsystem von Epic bis auf Wunschzettel ohne alles weitere (nicht mal Warenkorbsystem, geschweige denn ähnliches wie Steam Workshop, Greenlight für Indies, Communityfeatures, Bewertungssystem, Tradingcards u.v.a. mit dem umfangreichen System von Steam vergleichen ?
> 
> 
> Außerdem scheinen die 30% von Steam durchaus nicht branchenunüblich zu sein. Im Gegenteil. Epic sind hier wohl die einzigen die hier ausscheren.
> ...





Steam???
Es geht hier doch um Apple und Epic.
Da hat sich übrigens ein gewisser Felix von Leitner auch schon mehrfach zu geäußert. Der zweifelt das Geschäftsmodell vom App-Store schon seit Längerem an und hat sich dem Thema auch in Bezug auf die 30% angenommen, sehr lesenswert.
Problematisch für Apple dürfte vor Allem sein, dass die meisten Zahlungsdienstleister nicht nur Prozentual mitkassieren, sondern auch Pauschalen fällig werden. Das ist dann aber letztendlich ein Problem von Apple, die diese Kosten einfach schön an die Anbieter von Apps weiterreichen durch solche Praktiken...
Es kommt auch nicht von ungefähr, dass MS an der Stelle für Epic Stellung bezieht. Epic ist halt nicht nur Fortnite und EGS, sondern auch UE. Und von der UE kann man halten was man will, aber Tim Sweeny will schon seit Jahren eine offene Entwicklungsplattform etablieren die im Prinzip Jedem zugänglich ist und nahezu überall lauffähig ist.und mit der UE sind sie m.E.n. auf nem guten Weg, dieses Ziel zu erreichen.

Und um doch nochmal auf Steam zurück zu kommen: Dein Argument lässt sich auch gut umdrehen: Bei Epic habe ich einen schönen schmalen Launcher ohne das ganze Community-Gedöns. 
Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, was man braucht oder halt nicht. Ich finde es aber recht erscheckend, wie toxisch sich die Community  mal wieder präsentiert. Im Thread bezüglich Hitman im EGS wurden mal wieder pauschal alle, die undifferenzierte „Kritik“ am EGS entkräftet haben als Fanboys und Tim Sweeny Loverboys bezeichnet.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2020)

*Epic Games: Apple veröffentlicht E-Mail-Austausch mit Tim Sweeney*

Ich bezog mich mit meinen Beitrag auf Lesters Meinung, daß Steams Forderungen von 30% überhöht seien und Epics Preise angemessen. Das wissen wir eben überhaupt nicht. Beides sind Spekulationen. 

Ich bezweifle das aber, weil eben fast alle in der Branche diese 30% nehmen. Egal ob Steam, Apple, GoG oder wer weiß ich noch alles. Das scheint daher eine sehr branchenübliche Größenordnung zu sein. Und jede Firma (abgesehen einmal von Sondervarianten wie g.GmbHs oder gemeinnützigen Einrichtungen wie e.V.s oder Stiftungen) sind auf eine entsprechende Gewinnerzielung aus. Das darf man auch nicht vergessen.

Was die Methoden betrifft unterscheiden sich Epic und Steam halt in gewissen Bereichen deutlich. Dem einen gefällt nicht was Epic macht incl. mir (Exklusivdeals), die anderen stört es wiederum überhaupt nicht. 

Wie man das dann aber am Ende kommuniziert ist dann eine andere Geschichte. Aber Epic ständig als weißen Ritter hinzustellen nervt halt auch so langsam. Hier sollten sich beide Seiten mal an die Nase fassen.


----------



## nevermind85 (25. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich mit meinen Beitrag auf Lesters Meinung, daß Steams Forderungen von 30% überhöht seien und Epics Preise angemessen. Das wissen wir eben überhaupt nicht. Beides sind Spekulationen.
> 
> Ich bezweifle das aber, weil eben fast alle in der Branche diese 30% nehmen. Egal ob Steam, Apple, GoG oder wer weiß ich noch alles. Das scheint daher eine sehr branchenübliche Größenordnung zu sein. Und jede Firma (abgesehen einmal von Sondervarianten wie g.GmbHs oder gemeinnützigen Einrichtungen wie e.V.s oder Stiftungen) sind auf eine entsprechende Gewinnerzielung aus. Das darf man auch nicht vergessen.
> 
> ...



Also GoG betrachtet die 30% als Anfang der Verhandlungen. Realistisch würde ich da 15-20% sehen, Epic liegt wohl bei 12%. 
Als Branchenüblich würde ich die 30% also nicht sehen. Zumal das auch nur schwer vergleichbar ist, da die Infrastruktur von Apple und Steam zB m.E.n. nicht wirklich vergleichbar ist.
Warum ich an der Stelle Tim Sweeny dennoch mehr Glauben schenke liegt schlichtweg daran, dass er mit Epic selbst solche Verhandlungen geführt hat und dadurch natürlich einen etwas besseren Einblick hat.
Das Epic aktuell kostendeckend arbeitet, bezweifle ich aber auch; jedoch nicht wegen den geringeren Gebühren sondern wegen den Umsatzgarantien um einen Fuß in die Tür zu bekommen.

Was man aber auch einfach mal sagen muss: Wo stellt sich Epic oder Tim Sweeny als weißer Ritter oder Retter da? Diese Begriffe tauchen eigentlich immer nur dann auf, wenn sarkastisch versucht wird, Epic oder Tim Sweeny als persona non grata zu diskreditieren. Soweit ich es verstanden habe, wollte Sweeny das pers. mit Apple klären bzw. vor Gericht klären lassen, ohne großen TamTam. Ihm jetzt hier einen PR-Versuch unterzujubeln, obwohl die selektive Veröffentlichung von Apple ausging, ist daher nicht nur falsch sondern nur ein weiterer Versuch, ihn zu diskreditieren...
Von der 1984-Hommage kann man halten, was man will, aber an der Stelle muss man Apple einfach attestieren, dass sie ihre eigenen ideale, durch die sie  so groß geworden sind, nicht mehr leben..


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2020)

Nein durch seine Äußerungen aber anders handeln. Und schwachsinnigen Vorschlägen wie 0%. Das stört mich. Neben Dingen wie den Exklusivdeals.


----------



## Batze (25. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich mit meinen Beitrag auf Lesters Meinung, daß Steams Forderungen von 30% überhöht seien und Epics Preise angemessen. Das wissen wir eben überhaupt nicht. Beides sind Spekulationen.


Natürlich sind das Spekulationen. Aber wer in weniger als 20 Jahren es geschafft hat ein Privatvermögen von 4 Milliarden US$ anzuhäufen, der sollte sich wirklich mal überlegen ob diese 30% zur Kostendeckung reichen.


----------



## nevermind85 (25. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nein durch seine Äußerungen aber anders handeln. Und schwachsinnigen Vorschlägen wie 0%. Das stört mich. Neben Dingen wie den Exklusivdeals.



Wo hat er denn 0% vorgeschlagen? Das kann eigentlich nur sarkastisch gemeint sein, weil Epic selbst auch keine 0% gewährt. Das wäre ja ein sehr offensichtliches Eigentor. In dem Mailverkehr konnte ich nix diesbezüglich lesen.
Ansonsten: Was genau stört Dich an den Verträgen? Es gehören immer 2 Parteien dazu. Kaufst Du Dir die Spiele dann bei Steam? Damit unterstützt Du dann ja genau die Entwickler, die sich auf solche Deals eingelassen haben!?
Wird doch niemand gezwungen, irgendwas zu kaufen, zu installieren oder gar Verträge zu unterschreiben. 
Da es aber trotzdem viele Devs in Anspruch nehmen, scheinen die Deals wohl nicht ganz so verkehrt für den Dev zu sein..


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2020)

Ich hole mir die Spiele dann später billiger statt zum Vollpreis. Das ist auch in gewisser Weise eine Strafe.


----------



## nevermind85 (25. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hole mir die Spiele dann später billiger statt zum Vollpreis. Das ist auch in gewisser Weise eine Strafe.



Dazu sei gesagt, dass sowohl Epic als auch Steam diese Geschenke und Sales nicht aus Nächstenliebe machen. Und laut Sweeny haben solche Rabatt- als auch Geschen-Aktionen fast immer einen positiven Effekt für den Entwickler. Sprich: Was Du als Strafe bezeichnest, ist für den Entwickler ein Gewinn.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2020)

*Epic Games: Apple veröffentlicht E-Mail-Austausch mit Tim Sweeney*

Naja 20 EUR in 1 Jahr bekommen statt 60 sofort ist schon ein großer Unterschied.

Daß man die Sales zum Umsätze machen durchführt ist mir auch klar.


----------



## Batze (25. August 2020)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Dazu sei gesagt, dass sowohl Epic als auch Steam diese Geschenke und Sales nicht aus Nächstenliebe machen. Und laut Sweeny haben solche Rabatt- als auch Geschen-Aktionen fast immer einen positiven Effekt für den Entwickler. Sprich: Was Du als Strafe bezeichnest, ist für den Entwickler ein Gewinn.



So sieht es aus. Ein Spiel was Ein Jahr alt ist und kaum einer würde es noch kaufen, bekommt dadurch noch mal gute Umsätze.


----------



## nevermind85 (25. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja 20 EUR in 1 Jahr bekommen statt 60 sofort ist schon ein großer Unterschied.
> 
> Daß man die Sales zum Umsätze machen durchführt ist mir auch klar.



In Bezug auf Epic sieht das aber eben anders aus: Die 40€, die Du in deinem Beispiel sparst, gleicht Epic bei Exclusives aus... und genau das macht diese Deals für Entwickler halt so interessant. Gerade kleine Studios haben so Planungssicherheit. Ist dann aus meiner Sicht eben eine win-win-win-Situation (Epic-Dev-Kunde)


----------



## Celerex (25. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja 20 EUR in 1 Jahr bekommen statt 60 sofort ist schon ein großer Unterschied.



Bei mir ist Borderlands 3 noch immer für 60 Euro und Metro Exodus für 40 Euro auf Steam gelistet. Keyseller? Die gibt es auch für den Epic Games Store zum gleichen/günstigeren Preis. Aber jeder wie er es braucht.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2020)

Nope. Aber z.B. bei Sales. Keyseller nehme ich aber auch ab und zu. Aber Epic aus Prinzip nicht.


----------



## SpieleKing (25. August 2020)

Ok halten wir fest, er wollte das Apple einfach so ohne einen Mehrwert auf 30% verzichtet, obwohl es ihr Shop ist und sie auch die allgemeinen Instanthaltungskosten dafür tragen müssen und Epic wollte nicht ein Cent mehr zahlen? Ist er verrückt? Sorry aber ich bin absolut hinter Apple, niemand wird gezwungen mit ihnen Geschäfte zu machen oder ihre Geräte zu kaufen! Davon abgesehen das im Prinzip der Androidmarkt um ein vielfaches Größer ist als iOS.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. August 2020)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Von der 1984-Hommage kann man halten, was man will, aber an der Stelle muss man Apple einfach attestieren, dass sie ihre eigenen ideale, durch die sie  so groß geworden sind, nicht mehr leben..


Ich sehe die Hommage nach wie vor nicht als direkten 1984 Vergleich wie ihn seinerzeit Apple gebracht hat, sondern als Seitenhieb als nun auch "Großer" seine Macht zu mißbrauchen.


Bezüglich dem Dienstleistungskonzept (die 30% ) sehe ich allerdings sehr große Parallelen, es mag ja sein das Apple damit andere potenziell deflationäre Servicezweige damit gegenfinanziert, aber schlechte/unausgeglichene Strukturen sind dafür mMn keine Entschuldigung.
Im Onlinebereich ist das Zeug jedenfalls sehr ähnlich, nur die Größenordnungen vom Platzverbrauch und damit des Traffics dürften enorme Unterschiede aufweisen, wobei man das auch für Argumente in beide Richtungen auslegen kann. 

Die 30% hingegen als "Gottgegeben" angemessen darzustellen finde ich hingegen sehr leichtsinnig/gefährlich.


Den ersten Dämpfer hat Apple ja auch schon bei seinen Maßnahmen erhalten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. August 2020)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Ok halten wir fest, er wollte das Apple einfach so ohne einen Mehrwert auf 30% verzichtet, obwohl es ihr Shop ist und sie auch die allgemeinen Instanthaltungskosten dafür tragen müssen und Epic wollte nicht ein Cent mehr zahlen? Ist er verrückt? Sorry aber ich bin absolut hinter Apple, niemand wird gezwungen mit ihnen Geschäfte zu machen oder ihre Geräte zu kaufen! Davon abgesehen das im Prinzip der Androidmarkt um ein vielfaches Größer ist als iOS.


Er weiss wohl sehr gut über Kosten<> Aufwand bescheid und kann es sicherlich besser einschätzen als jeder von uns.

Das Google natürlich das ebenfalls versucht und ihre goldene Gans zu sichern ist klar, Google scheint mir nur etwas klüger und hält sich mit Reaktionen zurück um weniger im Fokus zu stehen.


----------



## wafro (26. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nope. Aber z.B. bei Sales. Keyseller nehme ich aber auch ab und zu. Aber Epic aus Prinzip nicht.



Ahja, also lieber bei Keysellern kaufen bei denen der Entwickler dann im schlimmsten Fall 0.00 Euro von bekommt, als im EpicStore wo der Entwickler sogar noch mehr Geld bekommen wuerde als im Steam Store.
Super Logik  Du goennst den Entwicklern also kein Geld. 

Und auch die ganzen Leute die hier rumweinen, ''mimimi, die Spiele sind aber im EpicStore auch nicht guenstiger". Ist doch nichts schlimmes, dafuer erhaelt der Entwickler im EpicStore mehr Geld. 

Bei 60 Euro Spielepreise gehen bei 30% insgesamt 18 Euro an Steam waehrend bei, 12% gehen nur 7,20 Euro an Epic.
Um euch das vorzurechen, bei Steam verdient der Entiwckler dann 42 Euro pro verkauftem Spiel, bei Epic dann 52,80 Euro. Sind mal glatt 10 Euro mehr pro verkaufter Einheit 

Also ich bin jetzt auch bei bestem Willen kein verfechter des EpicStores. Er kann es halt nicht mit Steam 'aufnehmen'. Hier sagte bereits jemand im Thread, das ist ja immer die Frage was man selbst fuer Anforderungen hat.
Wer natuerlich Steam Workshop, Discussions, Achievements (es soll sogar Leute geben die kaufen ein Spiel nicht wenn es keine Achievements hat ), eine eigene Profilseite, ganz viele Social-Dinge oder den STASI-Newsfeed wo man sieht was alle seine Freunde machen, benoetigt, der ist natuerlich deutlich angefressen wenn er den EpicLauncher sieht.
Ich fuer mich kann sagen, in 5 Jahren EpicStore gab es noch keine technischen Probleme und keine Abstuerze oder ahnliches gehabt. Und zusaetlich hat man bei der Nutzung des EpicStores bei jedem Kauf ein gutes Gefuehl da man dem Entwickler etwas mehr Geld gegeben hat.


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2020)

Das mache ich sehr selten. Zugegebenermaßen. Aber ab und zu wenn man mich richtig ärgert ja. Gebe ich zu.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das mache ich sehr selten. Zugegebenermaßen. Aber ab und zu wenn man mich richtig ärgert ja. Gebe ich zu.


Im übrigen stellt hier niemand Epic als "weißen Ritter" dar oder zweifelt die Tatsache an das die auch "nur" Geld verdienen wollen.
(oder ich habe den Post übersehen )

Aber im Gegenzug pro Steam, Apple oder Google zu rechtfertigen bzw. deren Strategie gutzuheissen ist mMn schon sehr fraglich.


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Im übrigen stellt hier niemand Epic als "weißen Ritter" dar oder zweifelt die Tatsache an das die auch "nur" Geld verdienen wollen.
> (oder ich habe den Post übersehen )
> 
> Aber im Gegenzug pro Steam, Apple oder Google zu rechtfertigen bzw. deren Strategie gutzuheissen ist mMn schon sehr fraglich.



Das wird zwar nicht direkt so gesagt aber wenn man permanent liest: Endlich geht einer gegen Steam vor, endlich pißt den einer ans Bein sind das zwar andere Formulierungen klingen aber vom Sinngehalt her ähnlich.


----------



## Batze (26. August 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das wird zwar nicht direkt so gesagt aber wenn man permanent liest: Endlich geht einer gegen Steam vor, endlich pißt den einer ans Bein sind das zwar andere Formulierungen klingen aber vom Sinngehalt her ähnlich.



Da geht es aber nicht um Epic, sondern darum das sich überhaupt mal jemand traut diese Festgefahrenen Strukturen zu sprengen. Das es gerade Epic ist ist eine andere Sache. Es geht vielen Pro Epic Leuten eben genau darum.
Das Epic auch sein Geld machen will und keinen Heiligenschein hat weiß jeder, nun ja fast jeder. Die ganzen Steam Fans sehen es nicht, sorry, aber weil sie eben Blind sind und nur eines haben wollen, ihr Steam. Alles andere interessiert da nicht.
Die Welt könnte untergehen, hauptsache sie haben ihr Steam. Genauso hören sich hier so einige Argumente an, auch von dir lieber MichaelG.
Und genau da muss mal ein Umdenken stattfinden. Steam ist einiges, aber bestimmt nicht die einzige tolle Gamerplattform die es gibt.


----------

